# Macdonalds beverages - North Bay , Ont



## RCO (Jul 5, 2012)

added two more macdonalds beverages bottles from North Bay, Ontario, Canada   to collection found them on ebay for a very reasonable price for the pair . these 2 are the 10 oz and 12 oz red and white bottles from around 50's - 60's i believe . there both in great condition and have all the colour still on label . 

 here is the 10 oz bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 5, 2012)

this is the 12 oz bottle , i don't think its as common as i have yet to see another for sale in a store around here .


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2012)

also been trying to add this bottle but have not been able to find one for sale yet , there was one on ebay but i was out bid , someone in the states had it for sale not sure how it made it all the way down there . have yet to find one digging or at any local antique stores yet . its from 1931 and all glass , its only 7 oz and an unusual design . it has city name of North Bay embossed in glass and Macdonalds beverages on other side a very nice bottle .


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

really old post but wanted to update this post with some new info and bottles from macdonalds beverages North Bay . as I've been collecting them for a while now 

did eventually acquire the art deco 1931 bottle , never found one in the wild though or even a broken one , its embossed " North Bay " and " Macdonald & son ltd "

also posted a clear plain 7 oz bottle , embossed 1950 macdonalds beverages 7 oz bottle , and a 12 oz bottle


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

the main reason I wanted to post about Macdonalds beverages North Bay was cause I found an old newspaper ad from them in the Timmins newspaper . they had a branch in Timmins that sold the same products as North Bay 

haven't been able to find any other ads from them and not sure how or if you can access old newspapers from North Bay ?  

this one was published in the summer of 1940 

reads " cool off with these delicious Macdonalds drinks "  

features 4 bottles and a long list of available flavours , which include - temagami dry , temagami rickey , grapefruit , root beer , fruity orange , fruity grape 

the 4 bottles shown are for - ginger beer , lime rickey , orange and temagami dry . all appear to be paper labels on plain glass 30 oz bottles


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't have any paper label temagami dry bottles and not sure I've seen any that old , is also some more recent ones that used a paper label 

have a couple acl bottles for temagami dry ( by macdonalds beverages north bay )  it was never actually bottled in temagami area just a name they used to be more appealing . although the town of Temagami recently bought the name and rights to the drink in 2020 .  

some various differences between the 3 bottles , is French and English on the 10 oz bottle , font size smaller on first 6 - 1 /2 oz bottle , it also has " temagami " on neck , other has M logo


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

there is also a  green version of the 12 oz embossed bottle , I don't have that bottle but seen a few over the years . assuming it would of been for ginger ale . here is a picture of one


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

some other macdonalds beverages bottles that I have , 2 previously posted red / white , 10 oz and 12 oz bottles , 2 green 7 oz bottles for macdonalds - one reads natural flavours and other macdonalds , not sure why I don't have one in better condition as I've seen them before 

and a 30 oz quart for temagami dry , some fad to label but gives you a good idea what one looks like


----------



## RCO (Mar 3, 2021)

also have these 2 older plain embossed bottles . was told by a north bay collector that there the oldest macdonalds north bay bottles and from the 20's and 30's . 

embossed " Macdonalds and son " North Bay 

and on second bottle -  contents 7 oz , " MACDONALD & SON LIMITED - NORTH BAY 








embossing much different on the second bottle


----------



## RCO (Mar 3, 2021)

also have a Macdonalds bottle called the " Steinie " found it in a dump here a couple years ago , unsure the exact years it was used but likely 50's or 60's era , its a large 11 oz bottle 

there is also a bottle from macdonalds called " pop o the north " its a clear 7 oz bottle , don't have one but saw a box of them on marketplace a few months back , seem to have quickly sold and disappeared though as I never saw them again , would also guess 50's or 60's era


----------



## RCO (Mar 4, 2021)

there are still a few different macdonalds bottles I don't have or never found in the wild . I try to save a picture of them if I see anything different or odd sizes online for sale  . most seem to be in the 12 oz bottle , it seems to be harder to find 

is a blue and yellow variation , also a green one 

also some quart bottles , one is similar design to the steinie bottle but 30 oz 

and a better picture of the 6 oz green bottle


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

i also noticed this bottle on marketplace , a plain green bottle with a temagami dry paper label but not that old as for 750 ml


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 6, 2021)

Here’s a couple more of the 11 oz squatty style that I have to add...


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here’s a couple more of the 11 oz squatty style that I have to add...
> View attachment 220570View attachment 220571View attachment 220572



pretty sure your blue and yellow 11 oz is the same or very similar to mine , the one I have was found outdoors so missing some colour 

forgot there was an amber version you don't see it very often , I've never found one in the wild . must of been for root beer or ginger beer ?


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 6, 2021)

Noticed this book written about the bottle history of the NW area...


----------



## RCO (Mar 6, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Noticed this book written about the bottle history of the NW area...View attachment 220600



don't think that book covers North Bay , 

pretty sure North Western Ontario is the thunder bay /Kenora region which would cover that area near the mantioba border

there are some local history books that cover north bay area but not sure there'd be much about the bottlers specifically in them


----------



## RCO (Mar 18, 2021)

noticed this macdonalds bottle on a buy and sell site , same red and white colour as others 

hard to see from pic but says 300 ml on it so more recent than others , not sure how late they lasted ? but maybe into the 70's 

but I don't recall seeing this version before although it looks very similar to the others


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 18, 2021)

Interesting design on the neck ACL on that one, it looks like the emblem for that rejected design for the Canadian flag from the 60s


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting design on the neck ACL on that one, it looks like the emblem for that rejected design for the Canadian flag from the 60s
> View attachment 221555



never really paid any attention to the maple leaf design but checked the other red / white macdonalds bottles and this is the only one with it 

so it does seem kind of odd , as it has mls on it not oz , assume this bottle was used post 1967 ? but hard to say exactly when this variation used


----------



## JKL (Mar 20, 2021)

RCO said:


> never really paid any attention to the maple leaf design but checked the other red / white macdonalds bottles and this is the only one with it
> 
> so it does seem kind of odd , as it has mls on it not oz , assume this bottle was used post 1967 ? but hard to say exactly when this variation used


I love the MacDonald Beverage bottles.  I never came across a quart bottle yet.
Here are mine.  The one with the maple leaves is a 10oz.


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2021)

JKL said:


> I love the MacDonald Beverage bottles.  I never came across a quart bottle yet.
> Here are mine.  The one with the maple leaves is a 10oz.
> View attachment 221769View attachment 221770View attachment 221771View attachment 221772View attachment 221773View attachment 221774



I forgot there was a maple leaf on back on red / white 10 oz bottle . 

the bottle I saw online was 300 ml and money back , very similar to the common 10 oz but a newer variation 

they operated in North Bay for some time so there seems to be a lot more bottles out there they we realise


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Mar 26, 2021)

Huh. Cool !


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 28, 2021)

RCO said:


> really old post but wanted to update this post with some new info and bottles from macdonalds beverages North Bay . as I've been collecting them for a while now
> 
> did eventually acquire the art deco 1931 bottle , never found one in the wild though or even a broken one , its embossed " North Bay " and " Macdonald & son ltd "
> 
> ...


The two in the middle!  VERY hard to find.  They are among the group I feel very lucky to have.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 28, 2021)

RCO said:


> really old post but wanted to update this post with some new info and bottles from macdonalds beverages North Bay . as I've been collecting them for a while now
> 
> did eventually acquire the art deco 1931 bottle , never found one in the wild though or even a broken one , its embossed " North Bay " and " Macdonald & son ltd "
> 
> ...


Now I can just find these!


----------



## JKL (Mar 28, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Now I can just find these!


The Hamilton Beverage single serve are tougher bottles to get your hands on.  I live an hour from Hamilton and see tons of the quart bottles.  Fewer single serve but not the Hamilton Beverages.  Same issue with Canadian Beverages out of Hamilton.  Hard to find


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 28, 2021)

JKL said:


> The Hamilton Beverage single serve are tougher bottles to get your hands on.  I live an hour from Hamilton and see tons of the quart bottles.  Fewer single serve but not the Hamilton Beverages.  Same issue with Canadian Beverages out of Hamilton.  Hard to find


Well, if you ever do find some, I’d love to hear back.


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2021)

just dug another Macdonalds North Bay bottle , I live over an hour south of North Bay so I sometimes find the odd one here but not that often . assume they were tossed away cause there wasn't anywhere local to return them for deposit 

11 oz clear blue/yellow steinie bottle , found this bottle once before in the exact same dump so now I have 2 . this one a bit nicer although some of the blue paint faded off when I gave it a light cleaning , back is very clean  

" made with pure cane sugar and northern Ontario's finest carbonated water , contents 11 fl oz "


----------



## JKL (Apr 25, 2021)

RCO said:


> just dug another Macdonalds North Bay bottle , I live over an hour south of North Bay so I sometimes find the odd one here but not that often . assume they were tossed away cause there wasn't anywhere local to return them for deposit
> 
> 11 oz clear blue/yellow steinie bottle , found this bottle once before in the exact same dump so now I have 2 . this one a bit nicer although some of the blue paint faded off when I gave it a light cleaning , back is very clean
> 
> ...


I have a ton of MacDonald Beverages but not the Steinie.  Really nice find.


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2021)

JKL said:


> I have a ton of MacDonald Beverages but not the Steinie.  Really nice find.



the clear steinies aren't rare , I only have the 2 I dug from that dump but have seen others 

but there is an amber version which is similar and seems to be a lot more harder to find 

every now and then I seem to find a macdonalds north bay bottle but never found an embossed one here always an acl bottle . based out of north bay but seem to have had customers in places much further away . 

also the highway to north bay ( 11 ) runs near where I live so might explain why some north bay bottles traveled south thru my area back then


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2021)

another Macdonalds North Bay find , shard from a green 30 oz bottle , lots of markings on it , similar to a clear quart I posted , dump seems to date from 30's > 40's so assume that's when its from

" Macdonald & Son Ltd - North Bay " on front ,  

" Bottle not sold , deposit charged to insure return , contents 30 oz "  
on back 

"  North Bay ONT  " D " ( dominion glass mark )  TEM DRY 4 
on bottom


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2021)

JKL said:


> I have a ton of MacDonald Beverages but not the Steinie.  Really nice find.



looked back at the pictures you posted , forgot there is 2 versions on this bottle , 

yours say " Macdonalds Beverages " natural flavour 

the bottle I dug is similar but says Steinie instead of beverages , so maybe the steinie version is harder to find 

I only have ever found 2 and they both came from the same dump


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2021)

found a picture online of a complete 30 oz macdonald and son bottle like the broken one I dug up 

it was in a local auction a couple years ago but you can see its embossed on the bottom and neck " temagami dry " , would of likely also had a paper label


----------



## Marterlass (Jun 5, 2021)

So I have 2 McDonald’s bottles 1 clear and 1 green. Can you tell me how old they are and if they are valuable? We also found these Pepsi cola bottles and Yahoo Mountain Dew stubby bottles in the same area. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

Marterlass said:


> So I have 2 McDonald’s bottles 1 clear and 1 green. Can you tell me how old they are and if they are valuable? We also found these Pepsi cola bottles and Yahoo Mountain Dew stubby bottles in the same area. Do you know anything about them?



the pepsi no deposits and mountain dew no deposit are from the mid to late 60's era 

the mountain dew is less common but unsure of an exact value , I have 1 that I found swimming a couple years ago 

the clear macdonalds is fairly common , 50's or 60's era , the green one I see much less of , be from the same era 

do you live in the north bay area or were they found somewhere else ?


----------



## Marterlass (Jun 5, 2021)

RCO said:


> the pepsi no deposits and mountain dew no deposit are from the mid to late 60's era
> 
> the mountain dew is less common but unsure of an exact value , I have 1 that I found swimming a couple years ago
> 
> ...


I live in the Englehart area.


----------



## RCO (Jun 5, 2021)

Marterlass said:


> I live in the Englehart area.



Macdonalds Beverages had a branch in New Liskeard and Timmins , it was a northern Ontario bottler not just in North Bay 

so would of been widely available in your area back then 

I live around Huntsville and actually find the odd Macdonalds bottle around here too


----------

